# Schirmer test



## palani_bpt@yahoo.com (Jun 28, 2012)

Dear All,

          In Opthomology procedures what will be the appropriate CPT code for "Schirmer test" Kindly get back to me Thanks in advance...


----------



## emetayer (Jun 28, 2012)

*bundled*

The Schimer's test is one of the procedures, which are included as part of general ophthalmologic examination and may not be reported separately. Kind of like getting your vitals checked at PCP.


----------

